

Rules for living in the total surveillance state - wavelander
http://uncrunched.com/2013/06/10/rules-for-living-in-the-total-surveillance-state/

======
sigsergv
There us another way: support everything, friend with everyone, produce a lot
of information that will cause a lot of headache for the investigators.
Leprechaun policy: [http://www.sacred-
texts.com/neu/celt/tfm/tfm133.htm](http://www.sacred-
texts.com/neu/celt/tfm/tfm133.htm)

